# a week of raw and still diaherria - help



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

Hi, I started feeding my new puppy with bone in chicken breast and leg quarters. About 2 pounds 3 times/day. It's been over a week and still the stools are pudding substances.

I tried taking the skin/fat off (skin became dry/flaky), adding slippery elm, and nothing seems to work.

So any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Aneta


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

So you're feeding 6 pounds a day?

If so, that's way too much food!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

How old is your pup and how much does he/she weigh?


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

No, sorry, I meant to say that I am feeding a total of 2 pounds a day divided in to three portions.

My baby is 9 weeks old and is about 18 pounds now. His adult weight will be around 80 - 85 pounds (I think). 

Thank you.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would cut back a bit on the food, see if it helps. You could also feed some raw green tripe as it contains natural digestive enzymes and probiotics. A tablespoon w/ every meal.


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

Today I gave him a probiotic and it seems like his diaherria got worse, could that be?

I'll try cutting back on the food tomorrow.

Thank you.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yes, cutting down on his food should see an improvement in a few days. Good luck! Keep us posted! Hang in there.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Also...how much (weight wise) chicken quarters and how much chicken breast?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Melissa read my mind. The RATIO of bone to meat can be critical for some dogs. Chicken quarters are very meaty, so if you're feeding those, you may not need to supplement much (if any) extra muscle meat. 

I specifically feed turkey or chicken necks (which are mostly bone) and then muscle meat as separate items, so that I can measure exactly how much of each my dogs are getting. (I don't feed quarters because it's hard to know how much bone vs. meat there is in each). By weighing each out separately, you can add a little bone here, take away of MM there (and back the other way too if you get poop that is just hard and white), until you find the ratio as well at the weight (amount) that works best for your dog.

Some dogs can do fine with a "ballpark" amount of each RMB and MM, but many need more than 50% RMB and they need it in every meal. If you're feeding meaty treats, you may very well need to take that into consideration as well.


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

Well the breast is big (probably half pound or more). Then I give him a leg for another meal. Then a thigh or another leg depending on what I have left.

When you guys say cut back on food, how much of a cut back should I make?

Thank you,
Aneta


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

3K9Mom, I don't feed him any treats. I've heard that necks can be a choke hazard but not sure if that's accurate.

So are you suggesting that I feed him a boney thing all by itself in one meal and then for another meal do the breast, leg, or thigh?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feed bone and meat together in a meal. I'll cut a turkey neck in 1/3's or 1/2's depending if they are tom or hen. Or I'll give 3 chicken necks for their bone if I am feeding ground meat.
My dogs love turkey necks!
I give some muscle meat(this may include green tripe)with that along with a pinch of organ. I don't give a bone meal then a meat meal, it should be balanced, IMO. I aso give raw egg or yogurt per meal. Salmon oil, vitamin e, EsterC as well for supplements once a day.
My dogs meals consists of about 1# a meal ~2 meals a day. They all weigh over 75# 
Sometimes I cut back or up it, depending on the dogs activity level and weight.

Karlo went to 2 feedings at 16 weeks of age.

Aneta, what are you giving to your pup for probiotics?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I just saw your other thread. 

I hope your pup is doing better today. If not, I would get him to the vet for a fecal and a general check-up.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: anetaWell the breast is big (probably half pound or more). Then I give him a leg for another meal. Then a thigh or another leg depending on what I have left.


I would suggest you weigh EVERYTHING you feed. If a thigh is too much for one meal - cut some off.

OVERfeeding is the #1 reason for loose stools on a raw diet.

How old is he and how much does he weigh right now? No guessing - need an actual weight


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

Hi Lauri,

He's 9.5 weeks old and weighs 18 pounds.


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

One more thing; last night through this morning he woke up every few hours with the diaherria, and the last few stools were white. I am not sure if it's the probiotic that I gave him yesterday that created this. After I gave him the probiotic it seemed to make things worse. But could be coincidence.

I will weigh it all today and cut back if I need to. I was thinking I would go get some necks or backs to add more bone - is this advisable?

Also, he has redness around his eyes (mostly seen at night) not on the pupil.

Could chicken be not for him and creating this?


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

BTW Lauri I just tried to access your website and every link/tab I tried to open says the website is under construction.


----------



## jlgwinn (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi,

I started this diet with my puppy this past Sunday. I would say that I've had pretty good results with it. I've read some where on the net about the different typs or poop. With that being said does she actually have the runs or loose stools? If you will read up about giving your puppy a little pumpkin to settle her stomach. It's the 100% puree that you give them. I think it helped my puppy out as far as getting her back on track with a good stool.

Jeff


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would have him checked for coccidia. That can cause the white stools. He needs to see a vet.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

How is the pup doing?


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

Well the diaherria is still there but it's not that liquidy as before.

I will be going to the vet tomorrow with a stool sample.

I will post an update as soon as I know something.

Thank you everyone for your help, guidance, concern, and attention.

Aneta


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

How is your puppy, Aneta?

Hope all turned out OK and he is enjoying his raw.


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I have been so busy and sick that I haven't had time to post recently. Things seem to be going well and stools firmed up.

Here's what I discovered so far:

1) I gave him some pumpkin once and that stopped the diaherria.
2) Started him on pork and that seemed to alleviate the loose stools too (as opposed to keeping him on just chicken; however I also switched the chicken to Whole Foods and that seems to not create the loose stools.
3) He had red in his eyes - looked a little like pink eye. Put some colloidial silver in his eyes and gave some orally too and that cleared it up on the 2nd day.

I am now thinking of giving him some organ meat and I will start him of slowly so hopefully things will go well.

He loves his food.

Thank you everyone for caring, helping, sharing, and all. You guys are all awesome.

Best,
Aneta


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Glad to hear that!

Our girl is coming home on Saturday and I'm freaking out about how the beginning of raw will go.


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

Mike, I think my pup was stressed from being taken to the vets on Monday (to get his shots and dewormed - against my wishes), woken up early to take to the airport on Tuesday (like 3am), fly over 8 hours crated in 2 different airplanes, meeting us, eating kibble at the breeders, new food at our house, etc.

When he first arrived I gave him chicken with skin on for the first few meals because I didn't know if he would react to the skin or not, which probably aggravated matters. Also the chicken I bought from a local grocery store said all natural and I looked to make sure no solution was added but then (a few weeks later) I bought chicken from Whole Foods and it seemed to improve his condition too. Also pork seems to agree with him better too.

But I must say that canned pumpkin (one dose) was really the hero. After doing everything possible and still no improvement that was the first thing that set him on to the right path for producing better stools. Mostly since then we really never had problems.

Now I have to start adding organ meats, hearts, etc., so we will see how things get.

Don't freak out. My situation is not the norm. I do think the vaccine and dewormer given before take off was a culprit in this case. 
Most people I spoke with and read posts about never had all these problems I did. Every person is different and so is every pup. Just be armed and ready for the just in case moments.

But I am glad I stuck it out because to watch him eat is a pleasure. His coat is beautiful. He has lots of energy and joy. Poop now once/twice day with easy to pick up stools. What more can you ask for. Also generally speaking it does come out cheaper than the kibble crap. 

I am no expert to say the least, and still learning, but if I can be of any help to you please don't hesitate to email me directly too.

Good luck!

Aneta


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

You are making me feel better. I know Jason had similar issues with Ike but his pup also was flown in so maybe it was the culprit too.

Do you still give him pumpkin regularly?

PS.
are you Polish? Aneta is a typical Polish name and I was just curious.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote: Mike, I think my pup was stressed from being taken to the vets on Monday (to get his shots and dewormed - against my wishes), woken up early to take to the airport on Tuesday (like 3am), fly over 8 hours crated in 2 different airplanes, meeting us, eating kibble at the breeders, new food at our house, etc.


Yeah it's strange that vets don't tell breeders that they need to do any vaccines at least 3 days before sending any pups away - everywhere that puppy went he was shedding virus








(& deworming should not be done in the same vet visit - though I understand the _convenience_ rationale behind the choice)

Great to hear that your pup is doing so much better - now just get better yourself













> Quote:Aneta


Nah she's named after Aneta Blake Vampire Killer


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Alto
> Nah she's named after Aneta Blake Vampire Killer


LOL, that makes a lot more sense, I guess.


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

Hey, back off my name, I'm not a vampire killer although I could be a serious b***ch.

I am Russian. I didn't know Aneta was a polish name.

About vacc and deworming - I can't tell you how angry and furious I was when I found out. I really wanted to kill (not literally) the breeder for doing this especially because the reason I chose this breeder beside the pedigree was because he agreed that if the airlines didn't require shots he would not do it.

Numerous times I reminded him of the agreement; I contacted the airlines and the only shot they require is Rabies when the pup is of age. But given the pup was only 8weeks old Rabies was a non issue. On Sunday before the Monday vet visit I spoke to him reminding him AGAIN not to vaccinate the pup and he said fine. Monday his wife took them to the vet for the certificate and bam the whole crap was injected. Words can not describe how LIVID I was and still am. On the tip of my tongue I wanted to decline the sale of the pup but the whole family was so looking forward to his arrival (we searched for almost a year for one) that I couldn't decline. 

The wife knew precisely what my request was and still she did what she wanted. 

Then there was the issue that I requested the pup be sent to an airport closer to my house and flight time would have been shorter by 2 hours if he was to be flown in to that airport. I researched all the airlines and flight times emailed the breeder with my request. Of course he said that was fine. And on Tuesday morning I find out he flying in to the more distant airport and with the longer flight time. Honestly I have never had a worse experience in my life. Really there are no words to describe my emotions towards the breeder.

The breeder never even called to find out if he arrived safely, how things were, how's the pup doing/feeling. And this breeder is considered a highly respectable, long standing breeder. Can it get any better.

Anyways, thank God things are better (healthwise) now. 

Aneta


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Anita Blake--I LOVE those books!!

Sorry to take this off topic.









Glad to hear things are getting better.

~Kristin


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

You see it's Anita not Aneta.

Thanks, I'm glad too. There's nothing worse than feeling helpless and when there's something wrong with your fur baby and you can't resolve it it's just horrible.

Aneta


----------

